# Selco Returns - Q & A on Surviving an Urban War SHTF



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if not already familiar with Selco ........

_"My name is Selco and I am from the Balkan region, and as some of you may know it was hell here from 92-95, anyway, for 1 whole year I lived and survived in a city WITHOUT: electricity, fuel, running water, real food distribution, or distribution of any goods, or any kind of organized law or government.

The city was surrounded for 1 year and in that city actually it was SHTF situation. We were all thrown into this and our allies were our enemies from one day to the next. Today I'm prepared but I learned a lot going through this hard time".
_

here's Part One of the Q & A posting from Selco's Blog ....

Answers to Readers Questions (Part One) ? SHTF School

if you'd like to ask Selco your own ??? questions ??? - here's the link

Questions ? SHTF School


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, IW. I love reading the first-person, been through the meat grinder accounts.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Read material like this, likely the same, many years ago. I think it was shortly after the 08/9 crash here when I read it and I was wondering if the home we were trying to buy was going to happen or not. Remember thinking about SF in relation to this mans writings and how I knew I'd be better off then the snowflakes but that their numbers would overwhelm us. The people in this mans town like many in Venezuela today have never had it as good as we've had it and so I feel like they are far more resilient then our snowflakes will be.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ A frightening number of American's today are useless. If life as we know it came to a screeching halt they'd be worse than useless.

The Republic is so screwed. Sad.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been reading Selco for years and if you read between the lines, you can tell he doesn't really think a lot of the people who call themselves "preppers" would survive a real life long term SHTF event. And I have to agree with him. I don't think some people who have turned it into a glorified hobby really grasp the harsh unpleasant brutal reality of what they and their families will be facing. That's why I like guys like this. No sugar coating. 

Maybe it's the difference in being a prepper and being a survivalists, I don't know. But people better put away their finer sensibilities, because what they think it will take to survive and what it will really take are probably two different things. No matter what your plan is, no matter how well prepared you think you are, you're not. Like the man said, everyone's got a plan until they get punched in the mouth. It's not going to care how many can's of Mountain House you have or how cool you think your latest flashlight is, reality can be brutal and it isn't going to make exceptions for anyone.


----------

